# S&w m&p 15



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

My local shop is having Smith & Wesson Days this weekend and are selling a M&P15 for $899. Not sure exactly wich model but from the photo has a flat top and is optics ready. I don't have a rifle and have kinda been looking a buying a cheap SKS or something of the like. The range that I go to only has a pistol range and hi-power rifles are not allowed, so I would have to find a place to shoot it. Looking on Gunbroker the 899 looks like a pretty good deal, is it good enough just to buy one and maybe not shoot? Maybe take a chance the prices shoot up more than they are and make a few dollars later? Or, just add to my collection?

If I get a chance I'm going to try to go buy and see what model it is.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Seems like a decent price. Just remember that if it has the flat top not all their models come with a rear sight, so you should factor that into the price; even if you are immediately planning on putting some sort of optic on it 

FYI, AR's can be money sucking black holes if you let them. Consider yourself warned. :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've seen them go a good but higher these days.
+1 in the black hole They can get pricey when you start putting things on them.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Ya'll may be right, and lord knows I would have to have everything possible to put on it. I may just see what kinda deal I can get on a model 629 .44 mag.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You don't have to put much on to watch the $ add up. I consider mine pretty bare-bones; but put a quality optic, mount, BUIS, forward grip, stock up on mags and there goes a couple grand. The only thing I'd really like to add is the Aim Point magnifier and then it will be a pretty sweet set-up for me.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

ended up not buying anything during the Smith & Wesson Days, although they did have some deals I refrained. I do think I'm going to be on the lookout for some type of rifle, but I think I want it chambered in 5.45, mearly because the ammo is still cheap. $180/1000 vs 550+/1000 for .223.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't have anything on mine but the optics. I thought about a front grip but never got around to it. Mine is just the run of the mill AR..Not even a flattop. Pretty good shooter though :smt023 Double Star made mine.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

cruzthepug said:


> ... but I think I want it chambered in 5.45, mearly because the ammo is still cheap. $180/1000 vs 550+/1000 for .223.


The ammo is definitely cheaper. But the reasons it's cheaper is because:

1) It is less popular and therefore less demand (at least currently - but subject to change)
2) It is steel cased, which I personally don't like to shoot in my AR's
3) It is corrosive

Don't compare the price of steel case 545 to brass 556. If you want to shoot steel case ammo in your AR, steel 556 is way cheaper than brass 556.

Another downside to AR's in 545 is I believe resale value to be less than 556.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

James NM said:


> The ammo is definitely cheaper. But the reasons it's cheaper is because:
> 
> 1) It is less popular and therefore less demand (at least currently - but subject to change)
> 2) It is steel cased, which I personally don't like to shoot in my AR's
> ...


Thanks for that info. Doubt I'll buy anything, at least anytime in the near future. You know how it is when you see something on SALE and you think you might need it :mrgreen:


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

thats a good price for any model smith ar15


----------

